# Checked bags Silver Star/Meteor Florida to Poughkeepsie



## dande (Feb 7, 2019)

We will have a roomette from Florida to Poughkeepsie and it looks like there is not room for a bag or bags.  

Do you check the bag in the station or once onboard?

Would I check it thru to Poughkeepsie or have to pick it up at Penn Station?  We take Empire service from Penn station to Poughkeepsie  There is 2 1/2 hours between trains,

Also if you have a roomette can you go sit for a while in a coach seat?  Thanks


----------



## OBS (Feb 7, 2019)

You would check the bag in the station at least 45 min before departure in NY Penn station, 30 min before in Florida. There is no checked baggage service in POU.

If you tire of sitting in your room, you can sit in the lounge car for a change of pace, but not in the coaches.


----------



## pennyk (Feb 7, 2019)

There is some storage in roomettes near the upper bearth.  It should be noted that not every station in Florida has checked baggage.  You should make sure that your departure station does provide checked baggage.


----------



## dande (Feb 7, 2019)

OBS said:


> You would check the bag in the station at least 45 min before departure in NY Penn station, 30 min before in Florida. There is no checked baggage service in POU.
> 
> If you tire of sitting in your room, you can sit in the lounge car for a change of pace, but not in the coaches.




Thanks  I assume then that we can't check the bag all the way thru to POU and would pick it up in Penn station and carry it onto the next train is that correct?


----------



## dande (Feb 7, 2019)

pennyk said:


> There is some storage in roomettes near the upper bearth.  It should be noted that not every station in Florida has checked baggage.  You should make sure that your departure station does provide checked baggage.


Thanks  Yes our departing station has baggage check.  any idea if 2 22 inch bags or 1 24 would fit in the storage area


----------



## pennyk (Feb 7, 2019)

Guest dande said:


> any idea if 2 22 inch bags or 1 24 would fit in the storage area


I do not.  The only time I used that storage area as when I traveled with my ex.  He is tall enough to easily reach.  I do not remember how much room is up there, but I am sure someone with more knowledge will chime in.  I travel with a 21 inch roller bag that fits on the shelf next to the large seat.  I am not tall enough (nor are my shoulders strong enough) to lift my bag into the storage cubby.  Sleeping car attendants will assist me if I ask, but I would rather have my bag next to me (and not ask for help)


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 7, 2019)

Guest dande said:


> Do you check the bag in the station or once onboard?


In the station, 45+ minutes before departure.



Guest dande said:


> Would﻿ I check it thru to Poughkeepsie or have to pick it up at Penn Station?  We take Empire service from Penn station to Poughkeepsie  There is 2 1/2 hours between trains,﻿﻿﻿


Empire Service doesn’t offer checked baggage, so you will indeed be picking it up in NYP and carrying it onto the ES to POU.



Guest dande said:


> Also﻿ if you have a roomette can you go sit for a while in a coach seat?


No, and I don’t really see why you’d want to.



Guest dande said:


> Thanks﻿  Yes our departing station has baggage check.  any idea if 2 22 inch bags or 1 24 would fit in the storage area


I’m actually pretty sure it would fit. That storage cubby is pretty big, and even if it doesn’t, there’s also a fair bit of space on top of the toilet and the trash enclosure. So I honestly don’t think you have to check any bags.


----------



## AG1 (Feb 7, 2019)

Guest dande said:


> Thanks  Yes our departing station has baggage check.  any idea if 2 22 inch bags or 1 24 would fit in the storage area


Yes, as mentioned you have to lift the bags over your head. We never checked bags in a Viewliner roomette. Large hard suitcases might be a problem.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 7, 2019)

AG1 said:


> Yes, as mentioned you have to lift the bags over your head. We never checked bags in a Viewliner roomette. Large hard suitcases might be a problem.


It’s worth noting that your Sleeping Car Attendant can help with getting the bags up there, if that’s an issue.


----------



## Rasputin (Feb 7, 2019)

Guest dande said:


> Thanks  Yes our departing station has baggage check.  any idea if 2 22 inch bags or 1 24 would fit in the storage area


The overhead storage space in a viewliner roomette measures approximately 21 inches deep, 16 inches tall and 35-1/2 inches wide.  However due to a clearance matter with a light fixture and a railing a bag much more than 12 inches thick would not have enough clearance to get into this space.  

There is some type of a vent at the top of the storage bin.  I don't know what happens, if anything, if that vent is completely blocked. 

I don't know if you have been in a viewliner roomette but they are pretty tight quarters.  You may end up sleeping with your luggage if you try to bring too much into the room which would be quite uncomfortable.  I think you should seriously consider checking any extra luggage except for a bag or bags which will fit into the overhead storage bin and some carry-ons. 

The downside to checking bags to NYP is that baggage pickup there is not what I would consider rapid in my limited experience so if you have a tight connection, a delay in picking up your bags might cause you to miss your train.


----------



## JRR (Feb 7, 2019)

My wife and I have rolling duffle bags which fit nicely in the over the hallway space. The SCA will help you but my wife being agile scrabbles up and I hand them to her. She uses the top bunk to get them aligned to shove in.

Make sure that your destination station also has checked bags. Our station, DFB cancelled baggage service. West Palm and FT Lauderdale still have it.


----------



## bratkinson (Feb 7, 2019)

Everyone seems to forget the ample space under the seats in roomettes.  I travel with a 21 inch roll on bag and once I've removed my large laptop computer from its pouch and pulled the hanging items and my shave kit out, it fits nicely under the seat.  I make sure it's under the seat I'm sitting on, otherwise, I play footsie with it all day.   I haven't tried it, but I think it would fit without a problem in the cubby above the aisle, too.


----------



## AG1 (Feb 7, 2019)

Here is the bag storage area in the ViewLiner Roomette with one 21 inch roller bag.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 8, 2019)

JRR said:


> Make﻿ sure that your destination station also has checked bags.


Neither Poughkeepsie nor the Empire Service offer checked baggage, so if he _does_ check any bags, he will have to pick them up in NYP.


----------



## dande (Feb 9, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> Neither Poughkeepsie nor the Empire Service offer checked baggage, so if he _does_ check any bags, he will have to pick them up in NYP.


Thanks  looks like there will be room for the bag no checking needed


----------



## dande (Feb 9, 2019)

AG1 said:


> Here is the bag storage area in the ViewLiner Roomette with one 21 inch roller bag.
> 
> View attachment 12387


Thanks for the pic


----------

